# In Need of special shampoo



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey everybody...

I need some great shampoo for my young adult son. He has a form of dermatitis and needs a very good shampoo that will help aid and heal the skin and scalp. If you have a product that you sell please send me the info to purchase your product, the price and size, and the special ingredients that make your product better than someone elses (another words give me the sales pitch, I want to know why this is going to help him). If I get an overwhelming response I will have to read and choose a few products to try but I should be able to respond to everyone that emails me. 
Thanks for your help,
Linda
[email protected]


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Problem is, you're asking someone to sell you what amounts to a drug ("aid and heal"). There are shampoos that are considered to be drugs, Neutrogena's T-Gel (which is for dandruff and seborrheic dermatitis) comes to mind, but they have gone through an FDA approval process, testing, etc. You can recognize them by the "active ingredients" on the label. Now, maybe someone on here makes something that works similarly, I don't know, but the most realistic thing that they could tell you is that it might help, it might not, and it hopefully won't make things worse. I doubt that anyone on here has done the extensive testing that would be necessary to make you any sorts of promises. I guess that's a long way to say that you should probably take any promises of "healing" with a grain of salt. And if someone was to try to make something that might be helpful, they're going to need more information than what's in your post.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda - are you coming to the goat club meeting this Saturday at Producer's?


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Stacey no I'm looking for something herbal. No "drug" or looking for someone to get in hot water making claims. I know oatmeal sooths...etc That is what I was looking for. 

Caroline I now have transportation and should be there Saturday. See you there!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

http://dixiedoesalpines.com/soaps.shtml#BBBSP


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'll tell you what, I have keratosis pilaris on the backs of my arms. Nothing has helped it. I recently made some soap where I put way too much oatmeal in. It's kind of messy to soap up with, but I now clean the backs of my arms with it exclusively. It exfoliates without exasperating the condition, and it soothes. If he has short hair, an oatmeal goat milk soap might work.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am out, but have you tried anything with pinetar in it?


----------

